# Slush



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Do you guys think it will be an issue in the next couple of days? Low at night in the teens.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

depends on the water temp, not the air... I think most of the rivers are still warm enough that it wont be an issue, at last not today.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

KTkiff said:


> Do you guys think it will be an issue in the next couple of days? Low at night in the teens.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Most of the rivers do not have that issue unless it gets super cold and water level is low....then ice shelves will start forming in the pool areas....but most of the time the water is running and does not freeze up....you have to have a week or two of consistant temps in the teens at night at below freezing during the day....before you begin to see slush.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I was just asking because I've seen slush come out of nowhere in the past with just a couple cold nights.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I didn't think there would be slush this morn either but there was a lot

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I drove by a creek this morning that normally is one of the last to slush up and freeze over, and it had ice on the edges.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

Soooo you're saying I should stay under my blanket? lol


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

That might not be a bad idea lol

It's like it went from summer to winter and skipped fall.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> That might not be a bad idea lol
> 
> It's like it went from summer to winter and skipped fall.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It even sounds cold out there...hmmm...getting awfully close to football o'clock too...lol


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

HipWader said:


> Most of the rivers do not have that issue unless it gets super cold and water level is low....then ice shelves will start forming in the pool areas....but most of the time the water is running and does not freeze up....you have to have a week or two of consistant temps in the teens at night at below freezing during the day....before you begin to see slush.


Not really. Everything I have fished will slush up if conditions warrant. You do not need weeks of those cold temps. It can happen rather quickly at times.

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Did the slush ever burn off today on the rivers? If it did, I am sure they would have been on fire. That creek I mentioned was closing up throughout the day.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

The edges of the chagrin were iced up and a bit of slush. I gave up after an hour and half due to 
Line freezing issues.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Lower chagrin wasn't far off from needing an auger and short rod to fish today.


----------

